# الحمد لله اجتزت امتحان pmp



## semba_18 (10 مارس 2011)

الحمد لله الذى بعزته تتم الصالحات 
اجتزت امتحان ال pmp واحب ان أشكر هذا المنتدى الذى استفدت من الاعضاء كثيرا
جزاكم الله عنى خيرا


----------



## Jordan079 (10 مارس 2011)

مبروك أخي ومنها للأعلى ..


----------



## ahmed_d (10 مارس 2011)

ألف مبروك عليك 
للتفوق دائما


----------



## emofleh (10 مارس 2011)

مبارك عليك وعقبال الدكتوراه


----------



## Jamal (10 مارس 2011)

ألف مبروك
ما هي توصياتك حسب تجربتك؟


----------



## haytham baraka (11 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك , ربنا يوفقك


----------



## hasounah (13 مارس 2011)

الف الف مبروك 
ارتاح لك شهر وواصل المسيره بدون توقف انشاء الله
hasounah, PMP


----------



## مهندس محمد زكى (14 مارس 2011)

مبروك اخى الفاضل والى الامام دائما ان شاء الله وارجو ان تذكر لنا توصياتك بخصوص هذا الموضوع حيث ان الكثير من اعضاء هذا المنتدى ومنهم انا بصدد التحضير لدخول امتحان pmp


----------



## semba_18 (14 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد ربى حمدا يليق بجلالك وعزتك
اولا لم انجح فى الامتحان من اول مرة بل هذه المحاولة الثالثة وذلك للاسباب الاتية:
1- عدم التوكل على درجة تحصيلك بل على الله ( وماتوفيقى الا بالله عليه توكلت واليه انيب )
2- المذاكرة من مصدر واحد فقط وانصح بكتاب ريتا فهو مصدر جميل جدا للفهم وطبعا مع التطبيق من fast track
3- طبع المدخلات والمخرجات من كتاب pmbok وبعد مذاكرة الفصل من ريتا مذاكرة المدخلات والمخرجات لكل عملية فهى فى الامتحان كثيرة جدا وبالاخص quality و risks ثم حل الفصل من ال fast trak
4- بعد الانتهاء من المذاكرة الكامل حل امتحانات مع عمل ملاحظات مدونة لك عن الاسئلة التى تواجهك فى طريقة الفهم
5- قبل الذهاب الى الامتحان تقبيل يد الام وسؤالها الدعاء بالتوفيق 
وانا على استعداد لتقديم يد العون الى اى احد ( واسال الله ان يجعلنى سبب لنجاح اى احد ) بالمواد اللازمة من امتحانات او اى شى وعلى العموم كله موجود بهذا المنتدى 
( اللهم اتى نفسى تقواها وزكها انت خير من زكاها انت وليها ومولاها )


----------



## semba_18 (14 مارس 2011)

ادعو الاخوة الذين اجتازو امتحان الpmp البدء فى تحضير لامتحان aaci


----------



## زياد ابوزيد (14 مارس 2011)

مبارك النجاح و اسال لله ان ينفعك بعلمك
اسال الاخ العزيز ان يوضح لي الاسئلة الاولى من الامتحان و هل لا تحتسب و ما هو السيناريو من لحظة دخولك لمركز الامتحان حتى الانتهاء مع الايجاز من فضلك


----------



## semba_18 (14 مارس 2011)

بسم الله
1- اولا يتم فحص الباسبور الخاص بيك ثم يتم توجيهك الى الكمبيوتر الخاص بك
2 - عند الجلوس على الكمبيوتر الخاص بالامتحان يعطيك 15 دقيقة للتعرف على كيف استخدام الاله الحاسبة على الكمبيوتر وكيفية التعامل مع نموذج الامتحان ويظهر فى اعلى الشاشة على اليمين الوقت تنازليا 
3- بعد مرور 15 دقيقة يتم دخولك للامتحان تلقائيا ويظهر فى اعلى الشاشة لليمين الوقت فى العد تنازليا
4 اذا كنت ممن اختار اللغة العربية لغة مساعدة يتم قسم الشاشة الى قسمين قسم علوى به اللغة العربية والسفلى للغة الانجليزية
5 -بعد الانتهاء من الامتحان يسالك اسئلة عامة على المكان هل كان مريح واسئلة اخرى ممكن تعمل خروج من الاسئلة ده علشان انت بتبقى خلاص مفيش اعصاب عاوز تعرف النتيجة
6- بتطلع صفحة بيضاء لمدة 10 ثوانى وبعد ذلك تظهر لك النتيجة وان شاء الله pass
7- بيتخرج ويطبع ليك الشهادة الموقتة اللى ظهرت لك على الشاشة ومختومه من المركز 

وانا تحت امركم فى استفسار اخر وجزا الله الاخوة الافاضل لمساعدتى فى اجتياز الامتحان 
وجزاكم الله خيرا على الردود الجميله


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (15 مارس 2011)

ألف مبروك 
الله يبارك فيك و يبارك في الشهادة اللي حصلت عليها
وفقك الله


----------



## ملتزم (15 مارس 2011)

semba_18 قال:


> ادعو الاخوة الذين اجتازو امتحان الpmp البدء فى تحضير لامتحان aaci


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
مبارك نجاحك أخي سمبا وحصولك على PMP
أرغب أن تعرفني على شهادة aaci
وأسأل الله التوفيق لك و للجميع و لنفسي


----------



## جبل السلام (15 مارس 2011)

ألف مبروك وتهانينا وشكرا للنصائح القيمة
وعندي رجاء:
كيف يمكنني الحصول على كتاب ريتا؟
مع التقدير


----------



## زياد ابوزيد (15 مارس 2011)

*أسئلة مهمة*

اخى الفاضل 
ماذا عن الاسئلة العشوائية التي لا تحسب؟
هل يوجد مثل ذلك ام لا؟
ماذ كان مستواك في كل مرة تتقدم للامتحان؟
هل الاسئلة التى واجهتها كل مرة كانت بنفس الصعوبة؟ و من وجهت نظرك هى في مثل اسئلة ريتا مثلاً؟
آسف على الإطالة و لكن للعلم بالشئ.
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## م.أبوعلي إياد (15 مارس 2011)

ألف مبروك أخي العزيز ... نفع الله بك وبعلمك


----------



## hhmdan (15 مارس 2011)

مبروك ووفقك الله للخير


----------



## زياد ابوزيد (16 مارس 2011)

للتذكير
*اخى الفاضل 
ماذا عن الاسئلة العشوائية التي لا تحسب؟
هل يوجد مثل ذلك ام لا؟
ماذ كان مستواك في كل مرة تتقدم للامتحان؟
هل الاسئلة التى واجهتها كل مرة كانت بنفس الصعوبة؟ و من وجهت نظرك هى في مثل اسئلة ريتا مثلاً؟
آسف على الإطالة و لكن للعلم بالشئ.
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*​


----------



## مهندس محمد زكى (17 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم واسأل الله تعالى ان يجعل علمك وافاداتك فى موازين حسناتك


----------



## زياد ابوزيد (20 مارس 2011)

*اخى الفاضل 
ماذا عن الاسئلة العشوائية التي لا تحسب؟
هل يوجد مثل ذلك ام لا؟
ماذ كان مستواك في كل مرة تتقدم للامتحان؟
هل الاسئلة التى واجهتها كل مرة كانت بنفس الصعوبة؟ و من وجهت نظرك هى في مثل اسئلة ريتا مثلاً؟
آسف على الإطالة و لكن للعلم بالشئ.
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*​


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (20 مارس 2011)

ليسمح الأخ semba أن أجيب
الأسئلة العشوائية لن تعرفها أصلا ! انت ستجاوب عن 200 سؤال ، فيهم 25 سؤال لن تدخل في النتيجة و هي موزعة عشوائيا يعني ممكن تكون الأسئلة رقم 2 ، 33 ، 85 ، 128 ، و هكذا .. 
أما أسئلة ريتا و برنامج ريتا و كتاب ريتا ، فهي من أفضل المواد لدراسة البي ام بي . و لكن يفضل أيضا من باب تنويع مصادر المعرفة و ليتشرب الطالب مفاهيم البي ام بوك و يتشبع بها أن يجعل له مواد أخرى للدراسة و الاطلاع منها:
1. كتاب headfirst
2. كتاب kim hildmen ( و هذه المؤلفة لها كتابان ، كتاب لها لوحدها و كتاب آخر مع مؤلفة أخرى )
3. بودكاستات كورنيليوس فيشنر الخاصة بالبي ام بي
4. بودكاستات كورنيليوس فيشنر العامة عن إدارة المشاريع
5. بودكاستات ريكاردو فارغاس العامة عن إدارة المشاريع

انظر إلى صفحتي الشخصية في هذا الموقع
وفق الله الجميع


----------



## semba_18 (20 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا : انا متاسف للتاخر فى الرد لانى مشغول فى العمل وبرجاء قبول اعتذارى
ثانيا: انا عندى مواد كثيرة جدا لل pmp ولا اعرف كيف ارفعها اللى المنتدى
ثالثا : كما تفضل اخونا ابو زيد بالرد على الاسئلة العشوائية انت لاتعرفها وبذلك انت مطالب باجابة ال 200 سؤال صح لانك لاتعرف الاسئلة العشوائية
رابعا: بالنسبة للشهادة AACE هو معهد مثل pmp ولكن الشهاده فى cost control & planning ويوجد هنا فى الموقع مشاركة عنها ويوجد لدى المواد بتاعتها ولكن لا اعرف كيف ارفعها
وده الموقع يتاعهم http://www.aacei.org/


----------



## semba_18 (20 مارس 2011)

موقع انا رافع عليه material بتاعت pmp و AACE
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/-Xe8de4a/sharing.html?rnd=88


----------



## semba_18 (20 مارس 2011)

ارجو من الاخوة تحميل مايريدون وبرجاء عدم مسح اى شى ولاتنسوا الدعاء بظهر الغيب
* والله فى عون العبد مادام العبد فى عون اخيه *
اللهم نسألك الجنة وماقرب اليها من قول او عمل


----------



## engameramer (26 مارس 2011)

الف مبرووووك وعقبال الدرجات العاليه في الدنيا والاخره 

أنا بحمد الله قطعت شوط كبير في pmp وأجري حاليا للاستعداد للإمتحاان ولكن سؤالي هل توجد هناك خريطه ذهنية لتذكر ITTO لجميع العمليات ....صحيح مع الفهم تكون واضحه ولكن تحتاج للتركيز قبل الامتحان وقرات في اكثر من تجربه أن يتم الاستفاده من الربع ساعه الاولى في كتابه ما قد يساعدك في ITTO وكذلك بعض القوانين ..
وبصراحة كتاب ريتا والبرنامج يوضح لك تصور الاسئلة وطريقه اجابتها اعتمادا ع الفهم وليس الحفظ

الف مبرررووو ك مره اخرى


----------



## رؤف طه (26 مارس 2011)

*الف مبروك*

الف مبروك اجتيازك الامتحان ارجو ان تشرح لنا الطريقة المثلى للاعداد لدخول الامتحانو
بارك الله فيك


----------



## رؤف طه (26 مارس 2011)

مبروك والله يوفق ان شالله ارجو شرح الطريقة المثلى للتحضير للامتحان


----------



## semba_18 (27 مارس 2011)

الحمد لله ولله المنة من قبل ومن بعد
اولا: دعاء الوالدين بالتوفيق وبالاخص الام
ثانيا: حفظ rita chart لانه بيساعد فى فهم ITTO وكتابته فى اول ربع ساعة من الامتحان 
ثالثا: المذاكرة من مصدر واحد فقط والافضل rita مع طبع المدخلات والادوات الملخصة لكل فصل من PMBOK وتخليها ملزمة لما تذاكر الفصل تفتح قدامك الملخص للمدخلات والادوات لكل عملية قدامك علشان rita بتفهمك اكتر من انها بتحفظك المدخلات والادوات 
رابعا: بعد متذاكر الفصل كويس خش على طول على الاسئلة الخاصة بالفصل من fast track بتاع المدام rita وعلى الاقل تحل 100 سؤال على الفصل 
خامسا : تحل امتحانات كتير خلاف rita علشان تضرب كله فى الخلاط ومتبقاش عارف السؤال ده فين وده هى وظيفتك وانت بتحل انك تعرف السؤال ده على اى حته من الفصول علشان تركز تفكيرك
سادسا: والنصيحة ده المفروض انها تبقى فى الاول انك تعرف ان التوفيق من عند الله ( وما توفيقى الا بالله عليه توكلت واليه انيب ) انت بتاخد بالاسباب فقط ومش معنى انك اخدت بالاسباب انك لازم تعدى فى الامتحان لا التوفيق من عند الله ولازم تاخد بالاسباب


----------



## مهندس محمد زكى (28 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (1 أبريل 2012)

هذه خرائط ذهنية لكل العمليات أرجو أن تنال اعجابكم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=319672

و هى موجودة على الملتقى


----------

